# Micro Hammer, World's Smallest Match Lighting Slingshot Fits In An Altoids Tin



## Bill Hays

This is a fun one to make and shoot... the Micro Hammer.

The video explains it better and show it in action:






A picture of it:










The Pattern:


----------



## JLS:Survival

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## JLS:Survival

Bill how does the fork part attach and stay on the hand grip part?


----------



## newconvert

sweet Bill, so much to buy from you!


----------



## linuxmail

I like the concept, good job.
Brian


----------



## Danny0663

Thats really cool Bill.
Simple design, yet functional.
I like!


----------



## Charles

Great design, Bill. I LOVE it!!!!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Charles

View attachment MicroHammerHays.pdf


For those who want it, here is a pdf. It is sized for 8.5 x 11 inch paper.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork

Very cool! A takedown slingshot. But now I'm starting to see you can light a match with just about anything you put in your hands.


----------



## Imperial

JLS:Survival said:


> Bill how does the fork part attach and stay on the hand grip part?


im guessing its a snug fit and the grip itself. look at the pic in the upper left corner .


----------



## Devoman

Crazy! Very cool, thanks again.


----------



## Sting 73

Great design


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I like it Bill. Looks like a great little shooter. -- Tex


----------



## newconvert

love the collapsable design, but i wont be trying one of these in wood, after working with your ss's the ballistic resins and G10, i see the difference in strength, maybe aluminum hear that Danny, the balls in your court


----------



## mr.joel

Far out, heavy duty, solid and right on!!! That thing is too cool for school! You could improvise that into a field expedient starship!


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks Guys.

The way it fits together, like Lincoln logs, and the addition of the finger/thumb rest to the fork piece makes it stay together while shooting... there's a couple of other simple tricks that can be employed as well, but I haven't found it neccessary for myself. And yes it is a pretty snug fit as well.

It would be fun to see what the maximum performing slingshot can be made that can fit into an Altoids tin... contest idea?
I'm kind of thinking steel or titanium architecture will come into play.


----------



## mr.joel

I bet that would work very well for wing shooting...safe for your extended appendages (fingers) which can be an issue shooting this way. Looks more comfortable to shoot than a Saunder's Hawk with those low forks. The attachment method is simple yet superior to the matchstick method with slots cut in the top as the bands are likely less inclined to slip. I bet with a short draw and a .31 lead ball, it would be deadly on feathers. It breaks down as well, seemingly without compromising strength. Very well done.


----------



## Danny0663

> maybe aluminum hear that Danny, the balls in your court


Hah, possibly man








Still have some 1" aluminium offcuts here collecting dust.


----------



## newconvert

Danny0663 said:


> maybe aluminum hear that Danny, the balls in your court
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, possibly man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some 1" aluminium offcuts here collecting dust.
Click to expand...

there you go!


----------



## mr.joel

It would be tough to top that one. Only the PFS comes to mind as a candidate due to it's utter simplicity of form and function.


----------



## treefork

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> The way it fits together, like Lincoln logs, and the addition of the finger/thumb rest to the fork piece makes it stay together while shooting... there's a couple of other simple tricks that can be employed as well, but I haven't found it neccessary for myself. And yes it is a pretty snug fit as well.
> 
> It would be fun to see what the maximum performing slingshot can be made that can fit into an Altoids tin... contest idea?
> I'm kind of thinking steel or titanium architecture will come into play.


Maximum performing? It's usually the one your shooting at the time! L.O.L.


----------



## mr.joel

Maximum utilization of a given space is this one's theme. Speaking of which I wonder if ammo in the handle would be a good idea considering it's intended purpose. Not a magazine to dispense shot per se, but for storage of ammo to free up more space in the tin for other items. One would take all the ammo out of the handle in use or it would be a rattletrap.


----------



## Bill Hays

Ammo in the handle was my first thought, but a OTF knife is better. The handle of this makes one of the best feeling and most secure knife grips you've ever used.
About 90% of first time knife fighters mess up and don't hold the knife properly when stabbing... they end up losing their grip, hand slides down and on to the blade, cutting themselves.... that is why the first thing an investigator does is check the suspect's hands looking for the tell tale signs.
With this type of grip, that does not happen. Stab as hard as you want and your hand won't slide onto the blade. Plus, the line that's created for the blade (forward) puts the upper 1/3 part of the blade in a more ergonomic cutting angle.


----------



## mr.joel

What is an OTF knife? Why not keep the handle and have a single column cavity (simple drill a hole)? This would limit capacity but give you some and the noise would be easier to control, i.e. a cotton ball that could also be used as tinder. I guess a cap of some kind is then required adding more labor to a limited feature.

Agreed the sliding hand thing is true on knives with no guard used in a thrust, especially when using a saber grip. If that were a knife handle, however it could only be used in hammer or reverse grip, which is fine if that is your tutelage.


----------



## newconvert

mr.joel said:


> What is an OTF knife? Why not keep the handle and have a single column cavity (simple drill a hole)? This would limit capacity but give you some and the noise would be easier to control, i.e. a cotton ball that could also be used as tinder. I guess a cap of some kind is then required adding more labor to a limited feature.
> 
> Agreed the sliding hand thing is true on knives with no guard used in a thrust, especially when using a saber grip.


otf = out the front, most commonly used in terms of switch blades.


----------



## mr.joel

However, I thought we were talking about a slingshot as opposed to a fighting knife?Do you mean to say you want the handle to double as an "OTF" knife?

Perhaps using the "parasite" blade concept in a utility design would be of more practical use?


----------



## Bill Hays

No, I was thinking something more along the lines of the old side release slide knives, like were used for many years in advertising... of course the blade and lockup would be quite a bit more substantial. But the concept is the same.

In case you haven't seen one of these (I've probably owned 50 or more in my life) here's an ebay ad for one: http://www.ebay.com/...=item3a7284680f

Or a another simple type that works: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Slide-Knife-Advertising-T-J-OBRIEN-MOTOR-CO-Omaha-Nebraska-/251011768882?pt=Collectible_Knives&hash=item3a7177a232


----------



## mr.joel

I can't get it to load but I think I know what you mean. Certainly not a bad idea either. What kind of steel were you thinking of using?


----------



## AARON V.

Wooo so excited for this little guy!


----------



## PhilW

Well I'm about to resurrect the hell out of this thread lol. Howdy all my names Phil, new member here. I want to make one of these but i have one issue, i cant for the life of me figure out how to band it. I'm new to slingshots, i think ive pretty well gotten flat bands ok but there just isnt a whole lot of info on tubes. Unfortunately in the video Mr Hays hands are blocking view when he removed the bands. Would appreciate any help on this.


----------



## Arnisador78

PhilW said:


> Well I'm about to resurrect the **** out of this thread lol. Howdy all my names Phil, new member here. I want to make one of these but i have one issue, i cant for the life of me figure out how to band it. I'm new to slingshots, i think ive pretty well gotten flat bands ok but there just isnt a whole lot of info on tubes. Unfortunately in the video Mr Hays hands are blocking view when he removed the bands. Would appreciate any help on this.


Probably ball in tube. Stick a ball bearing into the tube, stretch the tube so it can show through the slot. With flat bands use the matchstick method.


----------



## Arnisador78

Arnisador78 said:


> PhilW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm about to resurrect the **** out of this thread lol. Howdy all my names Phil, new member here. I want to make one of these but i have one issue, i cant for the life of me figure out how to band it. I'm new to slingshots, i think ive pretty well gotten flat bands ok but there just isnt a whole lot of info on tubes. Unfortunately in the video Mr Hays hands are blocking view when he removed the bands. Would appreciate any help on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably ball in tube. Stick a ball bearing into the tube, stretch the tube so it can show through the slot. With flat bands use the matchstick method.
Click to expand...

* slide through the slot


----------



## PhilW

Okay i looked that up, helped me out thanks mate.


----------

